# MTPCA Convention Demo List



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Here is the demo list for our convention August 19th and 20th in Evart if I get any additions I will add them.

Michigan Trapper & Predator Caller Association 2011 Convention Schedule
FRIDAY, AUGUST 19, 2011
7:00 A.M. Habitat for Humanity Booth Open all day
8:00 A.M. Gate & Dealers Buildings Open
10:00 A.M. - 4:00 PM Greg Schroeder- from NAFA will start Skinning Demos
10:00 A.M.
11:00 P.M. Mark Spencer, from UP - ?
12:00 P.M. Trent Masterson, from MI  **** Trapping with Dog Proof Traps Demo
1:00 P.M. Mark June, from NEB  Canine Trapping Demo
2:00 P.M. Blaine Bailer, from Jays Coyote Calling Demo
3:00 P.M. Kevin Syperda, from MI  Fur Grading Demo.
4:00 P.M.
SATURDAY, AUGUST 20, 2011
7:00 A.M. Habitat for Humanity Booth Open all day
8:00 A.M. Gate & Dealer Buildings Open
9:00A.M. Jeff Robinson from Ohio -J.R. and Sons Lures  Canines in General
10:00 A.M. - 4:00 PM Greg Schroeder- from NAFA will start Skinning Demos
10:00A.M. Scott Welch, from Ohio  Canine Trapping Demo
11:00 A.M. Carl Hartman, from MI - Muskrat Trapping & Skinning Demo for the Kids at the River
11:00 A.M. Chris Elie, from MI  Under Ice and Open Water Beaver Demo
12:00 P.M. John Jenner, from MI  Canine Demo
1:00 P.M. Trent Masterson, from MI  **** Trapping with Dog Proof Traps Demo
2:00 P.M. Scott Harbaugh, from MI  Dry Land Trapping for the Kids Demo
2:00 P.M. Tamie Lundborg  Ladies Demo Jewelry making
3:00 P.M Mark June, from NEB  Canine Trapping Demo
4:00 P.M. Lee Smith, from MI  Calling Demo
5:00 P.M. General Membership Meeting
SUNDAY, AUGUST 21, 2011
7:30 AM Habitat for Humanity Booth Open for Breakfast
8:00 AM Dealer Buildings Open For a Limited Time


----------



## leechwrangler (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks great can't wait.what do they charge for tailgating?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Dale, looks like a good list.

I thought for sure we would have a demo by this guy this year:


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*Ed... dont you have some horse show to go to or something? :corkysm55*


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

There has been a few changes to the demo list so here is the update. Greag Schroeder has retired and will not be doing fur put up. We are looking for someone to do fur handling demo's and I will post if we get someone.

Michigan Trapper & Predator Caller Association 2011 Convention Schedule​FRIDAY, AUGUST 19, 2011
7:00 A.M. Habitat for Humanity Booth or the Lions Booth Open all day
8:00 A.M. Gate & Dealers Buildings Open
11:00 P.M. Mark Spencer, from UP  Mink Trapping Demo
12:00 P.M. Trent Masterson, from MI  **** Trapping with Dog Proof Traps Demo
1:00 P.M. Mark June, from NEB  Canine Trapping Demo
2:00 P.M. Blaine Bailer, from Jays Coyote Calling Demo
3:00 P.M. Kevin Syperda, from MI  Fur Grading Demo.
4:00 P.M.
SATURDAY, AUGUST 20, 2011
7:00 A.M. Habitat for Humanity Booth or the Lions Booth Open all day
8:00 A.M. Gate & Dealer Buildings Open
9:00A.M. Jeff Robinson from Ohio -J.R. and Sons Lures  Canines in General
10:00A.M. Scott Welch, from Ohio  Canine Trapping Demo
11:00 A.M. Carl Hartman, from MI - Muskrat Trapping & Skinning Demo for the Kids at the River
11:00 A.M. Chris Elie, from MI  Under Ice and Open Water Beaver Demo
12:00 P.M. John Jenner, from MI  Canine Demo
1:00 P.M. Trent Masterson, from MI  **** Trapping with Dog Proof Traps Demo
2:00 P.M. Scott Harbaugh, from MI  Dry Land Trapping for the Kids Demo
2:00 P.M. Tamie Lundborg  Ladies Demo Jewelry making
3:00 P.M Mark June, from NEB  Canine Trapping Demo
4:00 P.M. Lee Smith, from MI  Calling Demo
5:00 P.M. General Membership Meeting
SUNDAY, AUGUST 21, 2011
7:30 AM Habitat for Humanity Booth or the Lions Booth Open for Breakfast​8:00 AM Dealer Buildings Open For a Limited Time


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

leechwrangler said:


> Looks great can't wait.what do they charge for tailgating?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_[/QUOTE
> Sorry I missed your question. I do not know the answer but will find out tomorrow and post.


----------



## fire1045 (Nov 11, 2009)

What time on Saturday will they be drawing for lot numbers for the fur sales?


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

To Tailgate is usually $25. Not sure if they have changed it or not. Lot number drawings have been at 4 pm in the past. There is a new Fur Sales Director, and I am not sure what he may schedule.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Greg Schroeder is back in the line up he went to work for Fur Harvesters and we just got conformation that he will be there the 19th and 20th


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Black Powder Trapper said:


> Greg Schroeder is back in the line up he went to work for Fur Harvesters and we just got conformation that he will be there the 19th and 20th


Thanks for the update Dale ... Greg's change is kind of a shocker.

For those that have never been before ... you don't wnat to miss Greg's fur put up demos.


----------

